# Any one got preg with low sperm count and IUI?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Quick question. Just wondered if any one had any sucess stories of IUI working with low sperm count? Just had a lap and have been told i am now ok to concieve naturally but hubbies count is low so considering IUI instead or go straight for IVF as planned? Any advice? Thanks
stacy


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Stacy

Do you know how low the count is?

I think IUI is always worth a try as it is less evasive than IVF and if you do need to go onto to IVF at least you get used to the injections.

The clinic will give you the best advice.

take care

Jane12


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Stacy

Yes, what is your DH's sperm count if you don't mind me asking?  My DP has had previous counts of 18 and 27 million and we were advised to try IUI.  However on my first cycle of IUI, DP's sperm count was only 6 million.  We didn't see the consultant we've seen all along so don't know what he would've thought about this count.  The doc that did the IUI said that cos the motility was good, 83%, the sperm that were put back (5 million) was an ok number.

Like you, I'm wondering whether or not any more IUI is going to be worth our while or whether we should be thinking about going down the IVF path.  

In books it does say that IUI is effective for couples with a low sperm count, but I'm just not sure how low is low!!

Wishing you loads of luck with whatever path you choose

Sarah xxx


----------



## Madigan (Jan 6, 2006)

I would be very interested to know the answer to this question also, as my DH has low count (17.5 mil) and we are about to embark on IUI. Any advice out there?


----------

